# [2018] Ko Olina not recognizing view categories from II



## mwoc (Mar 27, 2017)

I just received my pre-arrival email from KO and was surprised to see the following statement: '

"View categories may be obstructed views of landscaping, courtyard, parking and adjacent properties. *As a reminder, the resort team is unable to provide any upgrades on property.  Please note that Interval International only confirms room size and does not confirm view designations.  Ocean views are not available."*

I exchanged through II.  I am a Marriott owner.  I understand and agree that preference should be given to KO owners for the best views.  My view code is ZZAA, however from the statement above it really doesn't matter.  I'd appreciate comments on this.  When I stayed at KO a couple of years ago I did not receive this kind of statement.

Thanks...


----------



## GregT (Mar 27, 2017)

mwoc said:


> I just received my pre-arrival email from KO and was surprised to see the following statement: '
> 
> "View categories may be obstructed views of landscaping, courtyard, parking and adjacent properties. *As a reminder, the resort team is unable to provide any upgrades on property.  Please note that Interval International only confirms room size and does not confirm view designations.  Ocean views are not available."
> *
> ...



Yes, that's the new language that they are putting on Ko Olina exchanges.   You may still get an OV because you are a Marriott owner, but they are definitely favoring 1) Ko Olina owners   2) DC Point users and 3) Ko Olina owners who are exchanging in.  

Again, as a Marriott owner, you may still get a decent view from what's available after 1/2/3 above, however that may be 7th floor, just barely clearing the tree tops.   Another TUGger posted a view from their exchange and they were on 7th floor, which I think would be better than staring at the dumpsters.

Let us know what you get!

Best,

Greg


----------



## mwoc (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for the reply - I converted my week to points last year and this exchange is the last 'traditional exchange' through II.  I suppose replying back with my view preference would not do anything.


----------



## GregT (Mar 27, 2017)

mwoc said:


> Thanks for the reply - I converted my week to points last year and this exchange is the last 'traditional exchange' through II.  I suppose replying back with my view preference would not do anything.



I would still call the property 3 weeks before arrival and put in a room request -- you are a Marriott owner and it can't hurt to ask?  

Best,

Greg


----------



## PearlCity (Mar 27, 2017)

They say that but in general they are recognizing it. I just checked out on Friday for 2 weeks. One was coded Mountainview penthouse one was Oceanview. They put me in a 6th floor ocean view for 2 weeks with a nice view of lagoon 2. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GregT (Mar 27, 2017)

PearlCity said:


> They say that but in general they are recognizing it. I just checked out on Friday for 2 weeks. One was coded Mountainview penthouse one was Oceanview. They put me in a 6th floor ocean view for 2 weeks with a nice view of lagoon 2.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Paulette,

Wow, that's terrific that they let you stay in the same room for two weeks -- that benefits you and makes it easier for housekeeping too.  Happy that you got a good room (any pictures?)

I hope you are well and that we see you on a future Oahu trip!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 27, 2017)

II has always listed the inventory where the unit came from, but they never have guaranteed any view. Some resorts are more helpful than others. Surf Club doesn't normally honor them. Ocean Club does.


----------



## cp73 (Mar 27, 2017)

I have traded into Ko Olina four times. I always have gotten the view category on the reservation. However its usually on a lower floor with only a view of the grounds and pool and maybe a peak a boo view of the ocean way off to the side. Twice I have gotten penthouses codes on the reservations and both times we got penthouses, ocean and mountain.


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 27, 2017)

PearlCity said:


> They say that but in general they are recognizing it. I just checked out on Friday for 2 weeks. One was coded Mountainview penthouse one was Oceanview. They put me in a 6th floor ocean view for 2 weeks with a nice view of lagoon 2.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



That is outstanding. Congratulations on such a nice room assignment. 

We will be staying at MKO via II in an OV room in May, and for the first time trading in as a MKO owner. It will be interesting to see what room we are assigned.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## PearlCity (Mar 28, 2017)

GregT said:


> Paulette,
> 
> Wow, that's terrific that they let you stay in the same room for two weeks -- that benefits you and makes it easier for housekeeping too.  Happy that you got a good room (any pictures?)
> 
> ...


Yes we were lucky. I must point it was a ADA room, which I always seem to get but don't prefer but the room location and not having to move was amazing. 

Here's a picture of our view. I hope it comes out. 






Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Mar 28, 2017)

mjm1 said:


> That is outstanding. Congratulations on such a nice room assignment.
> 
> We will be staying at MKO via II in an OV room in May, and for the first time trading in as a MKO owner. It will be interesting to see what room we are assigned.
> 
> ...


I am also curious on what you get.  Let's meet up at the marketplace sometime when you are here. Will be here all may till we leave for lax in june.

PC got a great assignment! When she was here i was 4th floor in kona.  Right now i am one floor below on the 3rd floor in exactly the same room just one floor lower. I do like these end rooms as you have a long hallway and an extra balcony off the master.  The only problem is the extra balcony is right above the dumpsters.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## bazzap (Mar 28, 2017)

I guess the key issue is what the resorts actually do in practice with unit/view assignments.
Interval have always said on their confirmation certificates (well for over 10 years anyway) the following or something very similar
"The host unit may vary from the one indicated. The Certificate does not indicate that a particular view or unit location will be provided at the destination resort. If confirmed to multiple weeks at the same resort, you may be required to move to another unit for each week confirmed."
Clearly, some MVC resorts are now making this caveat too.
This may be just that though, a caveat which especially at peak times they may choose to apply rather than a definitive statement of how they will now prioritise their assignments.
I do hope they continue to take other ownership factors into account anyway.


----------



## mwoc (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm the OP.  Arrived on Friday evening 3/31 around 9:30pm. I was prepared to accept whatever they assigned me given all that I had read on this board.  We were given Moana on the 6th floor ocean view.  All in all I'm happy with this view.


----------



## bazzap (Apr 2, 2017)

mwoc said:


> I'm the OP.  Arrived on Friday evening 3/31 around 9:30pm. I was prepared to accept whatever they assigned me given all that I had read on this board.  We were given Moana on the 6th floor ocean view.  All in all I'm happy with this view.


I am not surprised. That is a great II exchange view, well done.


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 3, 2017)

mwoc said:


> I'm the OP.  Arrived on Friday evening 3/31 around 9:30pm. I was prepared to accept whatever they assigned me given all that I had read on this board.  We were given Moana on the 6th floor ocean view.  All in all I'm happy with this view.



Very nice. Congratulations on the room assignment. We have been in Moana for each of our stays so far and enjoy the view. Enjoy your stay.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Colt Seavers (Jul 19, 2017)

mwoc said:


> I just received my pre-arrival email from KO and was surprised to see the following statement: '
> 
> "View categories may be obstructed views of landscaping, courtyard, parking and adjacent properties. *As a reminder, the resort team is unable to provide any upgrades on property.  Please note that Interval International only confirms room size and does not confirm view designations.  Ocean views are not available."*



I exchanged into Ko Olina two weeks ago and got the same message in the e-mail.  I was told on the phone that the view category would still be "ocean view" but of course as an exchanger I knew we would probably not get a prime view.  We ended up being 3rd floor in the Moana building so a bit more obstructed than the picture in post 13 above but still facing the ocean.


----------



## Dean (Jul 19, 2017)

Mr. Vker said:


> II has always listed the inventory where the unit came from, but they never have guaranteed any view. Some resorts are more helpful than others. Surf Club doesn't normally honor them. Ocean Club does.


That has not been my experience with Surf Club.  We've had a total of 5 exchanges there over 3 trips and always gotten what we were supposed to based on view other than we were allowed to stay in the same villa for 2 segments which represented a minor upgrade for one of the 2.  We did have some issues of inconsistency to I interacted with the FD and management on 2 of the occasions including villa assignments and those interactions convinced me they normally gave the view type of the exchange.


----------



## SuperBeav39 (Jul 20, 2017)

I own an ocean view unit at MKO but always use II to trade into larger units during shoulder season.  In doing so, I'm always nervous about view assignment but every time I have gotten fantastic views (10th floor or higher).  When they do the pre-reservation contact they always acknowledge that I am an owner, so even though I'm not using "my week" it does seem to hold some sway.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 20, 2017)

Its unfortunate that II and Marriott participate in this game of stripping the deeded rights of an owner if they exchange to someone else. Not sure why they don't do this if you rent your unit, but I guess by participating in II, II makes you give up these valuable rights.


----------



## dannybaker (Aug 30, 2017)

Please help me understand. We are heading to Ko-Olina for two weeks of vacation and we were sent us the following: we were suppose to have both units Ocean view. According to the email *owners* will have first priority for ocean view. So if this is true why would you buy Ocean view  at Ko-Olina. I can buy a mountain view for more than half off and get a Ocean view. Do the Marriott Vacation salesman understand this? when you will be given Ocean view if you own garden view? I am a little upset that my exchange with interval has Ocean view designation. How is this legal?
This is what the Marriott Koolina email. My II exchange has the *HZZAA designator. *
Your accommodation is currently reserved for a Mountain View 1Bedroom/1Bath Villa (1 Bedroom Villa) SEP 03 – SEP 10

_1Bedrooms are located in Hale Kona and Hale Moana_

Your villa includes the following amenities:


Master bedroom with a King size bed
Separate living room with a Queen size sofa sleeper
Dining room
Full kitchen with a Washer/Dryer

Your accommodation is currently reserved for a Mountain View 2Bedroom/2Bath Villa. SEP 10 – SEP 17

Your villa includes the following amenities:

•             Master bedroom with a King size bed

•             Separate living room with a Queen size sofa sleeper

•             Dining room

•             Full kitchen with a Washer/Dryer

•             Second bedroom with a King size bed and Full size sofa sleeper


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2017)

You misunderstand how exchanges work - views are never guaranteed.  I'm sure it doesn't say Ocean View on your confirmation.

I'm guessing that you looked up what the owner _deposited_, and assumed that you would get that unit - you may, but it's not guaranteed.


> I am a little upset that my exchange with interval has Ocean view designation. How is this legal?


----------



## hangloose (Aug 30, 2017)

Ko Olina only has Oceanview and Mountainview, no Oceanfront.  Not sure why the Oceanfront reference?

Not sure I understand your question exactly either?  Are you indicating you are exchanging into MKO via II and were given an exchange view that doesn't match what the resort is telling you via the pre-arrival emails?   If you are an MKO owner, I expect that may help but cannot guarantee II view category....as I think it is up to the MVC resort.


----------



## dannybaker (Aug 30, 2017)

I believe this could be a valid lawsuit if anyone was interested. Clearly the owner of a unit traded their week and either Marriott or Koolina management has decided to steal that unit and assign it to someone else for profit.


----------



## LAX Mom (Aug 30, 2017)

There is no Ocean Front designation at Ko'Olina. The views are Ocean View and Mountain View.

If you own a Mountain View at Ko'Olina, you will receive Mountain View for your stay there. Someone gave you bad information if they told you that all owners are upgraded to best available view. You are correct, why would anyone purchase a Mountain View? 

I've exchanged into Ko'Olina many times through II. It used to be that I would always get the view that was deposited with II. That has changed the past few years. They won't guarantee you that view and generally put you on a lower (4 or below) floor.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2017)

> I believe this could be a valid lawsuit if anyone was interested.


Since this is exactly what the II terms state - there are no grounds for a lawsuit.



> Clearly the owner of a unit traded their week and either Marriott or Koolina management has decided to steal that unit and assign it to someone else for profit.


Assigning the ocean view unit to an _owner_ who is staying at the resort this week, doesn't generate any revenue for Marriott.  Owners get upgrades first, and that's how it should be.


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 30, 2017)

If you are exchanging in through II, you are pretty much guaranteed a Mountain View.  Even if the reservation says Ocean View, you will likely not get it.  If you are an actual owner there, you might be able to sweet talk your way into the ocean view but your chances are very slim if it came through II.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 30, 2017)

dannybaker said:


> Please help me understand. We are heading to Ko-Olina for two weeks of vacation and we were sent us the following: we were suppose to have both units Ocean front. According to the email *owners* will have first priority for ocean view. So if this is true why would you buy Ocean view  at Ko-Olina. I can buy a mountain view for more than half off and get a Ocean front. Do the Marriott Vacation salesman understand this? when you will be given Ocean view if you own garden view? I am a little upset that my exchange with interval has Ocean view designation. How is this legal?
> 
> Your accommodation is currently reserved for a Mountain View 1Bedroom/1Bath Villa (1 Bedroom Villa) SEP 03 – SEP 10
> 
> ...


As others have chimed in, there is no oceanfront designation.  But there are some nice oceanfront units in kona and naia tower.  They are designated ocean view.  And there are some bad ocean view units.

Why do you think you will get oceanview as your exchange is designated mountain view?  When you EXCHANGE in using Interval International only unit size is guaranteed.  View could be anything from dumpster, parking lot, view of refinery to a view of a wall.  If you go on this vacation with the mentality that you will get a non view unit it will set your expectations low.  Then if you get a decent view youbwill be happy.  Enjoy your vacation here at koolina.

Btw if you want to meet up during those 2 weeks send me a pm.  I am in the kona tower for the next couple of weeks and would love to meet another tugger!

Have a great stay.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 30, 2017)

I am clear as mud what is the issue.  Are these II exchanges?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes:  





> I am a little upset that my *exchange with interval* has Ocean view designation. How is this legal?


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 30, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Yes:


But the verbiage clearly shows mountain views.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2017)

You can use the number on the confirmation and look it up on the Marriott website and see what the _owner deposited.
_
I believe the quote in his post is from a _Marriott email_ - not from the II confirmation.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 30, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> You can use the number on the confirmation and look it up on the Marriott website and see what the _owner deposited.
> _
> I believe the quote in his post is from a _Marriott email_ - not from the II confirmation.


Don't you need the name of the owner with the reservation number to look it up? 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't know - maybe the OP wasn't able to look it up, but if he wasn't, that makes his statement even more confusing:  *"we were suppose to have both units Ocean front."*


----------



## dannybaker (Aug 31, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> I don't know - maybe the OP wasn't able to look it up, but if he wasn't, that makes his statement even more confusing:  *"we were suppose to have both units Ocean front."*


Wow, I always forget how awesome TUG members are, always ready to help. We thank you all for your help. 

We are II exchanging our Marriott Grande Vista unit. Sorry we are currently at the Wyndham Royal sea cliff for the month and complete relaxation has taken over my brain. Sorry I was not more thorough with my original post.


----------



## dannybaker (Aug 31, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> I don't know - maybe the OP wasn't able to look it up, but if he wasn't, that makes his statement even more confusing:  *"we were suppose to have both units Ocean front."*


Sorry Ocean view HZZAA on my reservation.


----------



## dannybaker (Aug 31, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I am clear as mud what is the issue.  Are these II exchanges?


Yes they are both II reservations from our Marriott Grande Vista. HZZAA


----------



## dannybaker (Aug 31, 2017)

frank808 said:


> As others have chimed in, there is no oceanfront designation.  But there are some nice oceanfront units in kona and naia tower.  They are designated ocean view.  And there are some bad ocean view units.
> 
> Why do you think you will get oceanview as your exchange is designated mountain view?  When you EXCHANGE in using Interval International only unit size is guaranteed.  View could be anything from dumpster, parking lot, view of refinery to a view of a wall.  If you go on this vacation with the mentality that you will get a non view unit it will set your expectations low.  Then if you get a decent view youbwill be happy.  Enjoy your vacation here at koolina.
> 
> ...


Beer is on me. Would love to get together with fellow TUG member. This website and the people here have given me years of happiness and a great marriage. Yep, all our timeshare vacations allow my wife and I to really enjoy each other. Thank you all so much.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2017)

Unfortunately, the view on the week you deposit has no impact on the view of your exchange.


----------



## dannybaker (Aug 31, 2017)

Denise my point earlier was if I was a Marriott Koolina owner and had a mountain view I will be the first to be upgraded to a Ocean View. Why would I buy an ocean view at two or threee times the cost if my mountain owner view will get me upgraded.


----------



## dannybaker (Aug 31, 2017)

If I am a owner at Marriott Koolina and I deposit my Ocean View unit 2011 week 8 with interval, and Interval trades that week to another II member and gives them the same Ocean View unit 2011 week 8. Then Marriott takes that unit and gives the exchanger a basement view outback below the janitors office. Then sells the unit for profit either to a points member or someone paying for a room at Marriott.com. This should be illegal.


----------



## dannybaker (Aug 31, 2017)

We have exchanged into Koolina at least 15 times and our view from II has always been on our exchange certificate and they have always honored that code. Apparently they changed this policy with the last manager. They no longer honor II certs, if that is the case take off that information because it is false.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2017)

As an exchanger, you don't have a right to any view, and that is in the published II terms.

When you buy from Marriott, and join II, you agree to their terms - whether or not you know what they are.

I understand that you are disappointed, but it's certainly not illegal.

*People buy an ocean view deed, because they want a guaranteed view.  Only a small number of mountain view owners will get upgraded to ocean view - certainly not all of them.  But the point is that KoOlina OWNERS have higher priority for an upgrade than exchangers - as it should be.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2017)

I do not belive that the "view" is listed on your II confirmation. 

I believe that the *unit number* that was *deposited* by the owner is on the confirmation. 

That is not false info - it's what the owner deposited - but it doesn't guarantee anything to the exchanger.

*Please note that the other thread on this topic is 6 months old, so this is not a new change.


----------



## Colt Seavers (Aug 31, 2017)

StevenTing said:


> If you are exchanging in through II, you are pretty much guaranteed a Mountain View.  Even if the reservation says Ocean View, you will likely not get it.  If you are an actual owner there, you might be able to sweet talk your way into the ocean view but your chances are very slim if it came through II.



Sorry to un-burst your bubble but we exchanged in over July 4th this year and had OVTM (ocean view 1-bedroom) on the exchange.  I was told on the phone that they usually do honor the view designation for exchanges and our unit was facing the ocean, albeit on the 3rd floor.  At least it saved me some time searching for a last-minute 2-bedroom unit because I didn't want to risk losing the chance of an ocean view.


----------



## davidvel (Aug 31, 2017)

OP's question is valid. What happens to all the weeks that were purchased as OV at a huge premium, then traded with II, and then the recipient is stuck in MV? Because for every OV week (coded HZZAA) that gets stuck in MV, some owner (or assignee) of a MV unit is getting that OV week (coded HZZAA). Why do people who own or were assigned (Marriott?) the MV deeded rights get to end up in (or use or rent) that OV deeded week?  Why do people think this system is fair or should be tolerated? (Yes, I know its in the II T&C).

Why _shouldn't_ the purchased (at premium), deeded rights follow the reservation into and out of an II exchange? These rights aren't stripped if you trade through TUG, or Redweek, etc,  or if you rent your week directly. So why through II? Seems its a bit of manipulation of II by Marriott and other TS companies. It can only serve to benefit them to strip these rights and take them for their own benefit.

 Its funny how people complain when they don't get a 500 point platinum gift at check-in, but they think this is perfectly fair and reasonable.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 31, 2017)

I have exchanged into 4 weeks of MKO over the past 2 years.  Each time the code was ocean view, and we were fortunate that we were assigned ocean view units. 

Note that what you exchange in has no bearing on what you get from II.  When you view II history, you can see the view of the owner deposit at that point in time.  I had on a couple of occasions cancelled the exchange when I saw that the code was for mountain view.  Ultimately Marriott does the assignment prior to check in.  It is the luck of the draw as an II exchanged week is at the bottom of the totem pole.


----------



## davidvel (Aug 31, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> As an exchanger, you don't have a right to any view, and that is in the published II terms.
> 
> When you buy from Marriott, and join II, you agree to their terms - whether or not you know what they are.
> 
> ...


Putting II's BS terms aside, why shouldn't these owners get the same upgrade priority when you decide to rent your OV week for profit to a non-owner, and you (the owner) don't stay in the unit? I bet you don't think that these non-owner renters shouldn't get your OV designation in that case, and be at the whim of the rooms coordinator.


----------



## Dean (Aug 31, 2017)

dannybaker said:


> Denise my point earlier was if I was a Marriott Koolina owner and had a mountain view I will be the first to be upgraded to a Ocean View. Why would I buy an ocean view at two or threee times the cost if my mountain owner view will get me upgraded.


That's why Marriott normally doesn't do that.  Even if you traded back in, you wouldn't get upgraded in most situations as long as the resort was fairly full.  You might exchange in to a better view but you're assignment priority would be lower.  This is c/w II's terms and industry standards, there's no basis for a complaint in that situation much less legal action.


----------



## hangloose (Aug 31, 2017)

I've found most MVC resorts are starting to use this general wording perhaps to set the right expectation with II exchangers who are not an owner.  Covering their butts so to speak.  However,  I've also seen this email wording multiple times from multiple resorts, and have still gotten the view listed in the II exchange upon checkin.  

Ex.  This week, had a 3BR II exchange into Surfwatch with a designated "oceanview".  In my Surfwatch pre-arrival email, it uses this text indicating I will get Garden Side.

O_wners coming on their week or through the Destination Points program will be assigned in the view type and villa size owned or reserved. Interval International members will be assigned beginning on the Garden Side and in the villa size confirmed through II.

*Ocean Vista: *Direct view of Marsh
*Ocean Side:* Direct view of pool
*Garden Side:* Direct view of Lake and/or Wooded area
_
Prior to arriving, I got two separate voicemails from Surfwatch indicating I would get a Garden Side view on a lower floor.  

However, at checkin, I received a 3BR "ocean view" on the 4th floor in and end/corner unit facing the marsh.  Very nice unit.   

I'm guessing resorts are using this text to levelset and lower expectations with exchangers, especially during high demand periods of occupancy, but that each MVC resort still tries to give some preference to each individuals status (MVC owner vs Non, Owner at resort but exchanging in via II, etc).

I do still wonder...if An MVC resort gives a different view than what was given to II....what do they do with the other view?  Upgrade someone else exchanging in...as deeded owners always get the view on their deed, DC pts exchangers get the view category they paid for, and the rest are renter or II exchanges.   Or go left unused?


----------



## klpca (Aug 31, 2017)

hangloose said:


> I've found most MVC resorts are starting to use this general wording perhaps to set the right expectation with II exchangers who are not an owner.  Covering their butts so to speak.  However,  I've also seen this email wording multiple times from multiple resorts, and have still gotten the view listed in the II exchange upon checkin.
> 
> Ex.  This week, had a 3BR II exchange into Surfwatch with a designated "oceanview".  In my Surfwatch pre-arrival email, it uses this text indicating I will get Garden Side.
> 
> ...



I agree with all of this. I suspect that it would be a lot harder to assign inventory if they changed only the exchanger's units. It would be a pita from an inventory control perspective and would be significantly easier to just give everyone their assigned code. If they really want to give incoming exchangers the garden/island view units, they would need to assign only those units to II. 

Btw, nothing has changed for us as far as receiving the assigned view. Obviously, we're frequently on the ground floor but we actually like it for access and the feeling of spaciousness. I like a beautiful view, but it's not that big of a deal to us. I'm fine with anything other than a terrible view - dumpsters, a wall, or too close to a busy walkway.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 31, 2017)

Trying to simplify things here ...

II confirmation certificates include a unit designation, not a unit number, which can be decoded with the help of this TUG thread: Marriott II Unit Codes.  But regardless of the unit designation indicated on an II cert, II EXCHANGERS INTO MARRIOTT RESORTS ARE NOT AND NEVER HAVE BEEN GUARANTEED PLACEMENT INTO ANY CERTAIN UNIT/VIEW TYPE.

This isn't unique to Ko 'Olina and it's not something new in the Marriott system because at least some exchanges have always been handled this way.  (In my experience the Hilton Head resorts, but I've seen reports of others on TUG over the years.)  What does appear to be relatively new is that Marriott is now expanding this process across the board at many more resorts, via emails similar to what this OP received that confirm an II exchange reservation but advise that placement is not guaranteed.  In what appears to be an effort to curtail unrealistic expectations all of these emails state that placement will be in the least-demand unit/view type, i.e. mountain view, garden view, etc.

The rooms controllers use a Placement Priority that _generally_ follows this hierarchy:
- Multi-Weeks Owners using their owned Weeks
- Single-Week Owners using their owned Week
- DC Points users (because the DC Point-cost per Night varies according to unit/view types)
- Cash Guests (again, $-cost varies according to unit/view types)
- Marriott Rewards Points redemption stays (again, MRP-cost varies ...)
- Preview/Bounce-Back stays
- Weeks Owners of the same resort using an II exchange (or RCI exchange at the few resorts affiliated with RCI)
- Weeks Owners of any Marriott resort using an II exchange (or RCI exchange at the few resorts affiliated with RCI)
- DC Members using an II exchange of a non-Marriott interval
- non-Marriott Owners using an II exchange

Inventory manipulation happens so it's possible when using an II exchange to NOT be placed in the unit view/type that's indicated in these emails, possible to get a better placement, *but not until after all of the guests within those first five categories are placed into the unit view/type that they specifically own/book*.  After that all the rest are placed into whichever units remain, with their Marriott ownership status being considered.

Some TUGgers suggest that a call to the rooms controller in advance of a stay will aid in better placement.  Others suggest that you wait for the emails which are sent a few weeks in advance, then respond to those with specific requests.  Not all resorts use the same email so if yours doesn't have a space to make the requests you want to make, respond anyway because you'll probably get a follow-up email that will have the contact information for an onsite rooms controller.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 31, 2017)

davidvel said:


> OP's question is valid. What happens to all the weeks that were purchased as OV at a huge premium, then traded with II, and then the recipient is stuck in MV? Because for every OV week (coded HZZAA) that gets stuck in MV, some owner (or assignee) of a MV unit is getting that OV week (coded HZZAA). Why do people who own or were assigned (Marriott?) the MV deeded rights get to end up in (or use or rent) that OV deeded week?  Why do people think this system is fair or should be tolerated? (Yes, I know its in the II T&C).
> 
> Why _shouldn't_ the purchased (at premium), deeded rights follow the reservation into and out of an II exchange? These rights aren't stripped if you trade through TUG, or Redweek, etc,  or if you rent your week directly. So why through II? Seems its a bit of manipulation of II by Marriott and other TS companies. It can only serve to benefit them to strip these rights and take them for their own benefit.
> 
> Its funny how people complain when they don't get a 500 point platinum gift at check-in, but they think this is perfectly fair and reasonable.



I'm one who thinks not guaranteeing II placements according to unit designations on confirmations is acceptable, but not getting the Platinum Arrival Gift if you're a Marriott Rewards Plat is not acceptable.  I know you don't like the reasoning but for me it is simply a matter of the rules being followed.

II's rules state that no certain placements are guaranteed.  Marriott's rules state that the Plat Arrival Gift is guaranteed.  That's all that matters.  

I'm not bothered by II and Marriott taking advantage of the rules in order to make available to cash guests and DC/MRP Points users, the better unit/view types deposited to II.  Sometimes I happily take full advantage knowing that manipulation occurs.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 31, 2017)

_Moderator Note:  Two threads on this same topic have been merged._


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 31, 2017)

dannybaker said:


> Denise my point earlier was if I was a Marriott Koolina owner and had a mountain view I will be the first to be upgraded to a Ocean View. Why would I buy an ocean view at two or threee times the cost if my mountain owner view will get me upgraded.



Owners using their owned Weeks are not upgraded or downgraded from what they own, except in the rare cases of unforeseen maintenance issues that render a unit uninhabitable.  If it's happening otherwise then the onsite staff are doing something wrong.



dannybaker said:


> If I am a owner at Marriott Koolina and I deposit my Ocean View unit 2011 week 8 with interval, and Interval trades that week to another II member and gives them the same Ocean View unit 2011 week 8. Then Marriott takes that unit and gives the exchanger a basement view outback below the janitors office. Then sells the unit for profit either to a points member or someone paying for a room at Marriott.com. This should be illegal.



It's not illegal.



dannybaker said:


> We have exchanged into Koolina at least 15 times and our view from II has always been on our exchange certificate and they have always honored that code. Apparently they changed this policy with the last manager. They no longer honor II certs, if that is the case take off that information because it is false.



I wouldn't blame the manager or the resort, think it's more likely that Marriott's relatively recent process of applying this system across the entire network
coincides with a Ko 'Olina manager change.

It's not a bad idea for II to stop putting the unit/view type code on confirmation certs (and there's an II connection made available to TUGgers here if you want to make the suggestion.)  But the field has to still exist somewhere, because both II and Marriott have to be able to sort available inventory regardless of whether owners, exchangers or cash guests are using it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 31, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> As an exchanger, you don't have a right to any view, and that is in the published II terms.
> 
> When you buy from Marriott, and join II, you agree to their terms - whether or not you know what they are.
> 
> ...



I might be confused about whether you're talking upgrades of owned or exchange usage but just to be clear, (repeating what's in my post above) in the Marriott system Owners using their owned Weeks are placed into the unit/view type that they own.  The manipulation we're talking about happens with inventory that's left over after those placements.  The priority for an upgrade given to resort Weeks Owners happens only when they're staying at their home resorts via an exchange.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi Sue - I agree, and I think the situation with Marriott and Vistana and II exchanges are similar.  

With Vistana, owners at the resort have priority for upgrades with both II exchanges, and home resort reservations.  Of course there is no guarantee, but  owners' experiences tell us that an owner is more likely to get an upgrade.  

I understand the OP's disappointment, but it is based on a faulty understanding of how II works - not violation of the rules by II or the resort.

Someone else stated (and I paraphrase) that he thought that Marriott manipulated the inventory behind the scenes to benefit Marriott.  My response:  Of course they do - and it's legal under the current T&C's.  (So does every resort.)

I don't think we will ever see this change - because the current system benefits II and the resorts - so they have no motivation to change, unless of course they figure out a way to make money from it.  Like a big upgrade fee.


----------



## klpca (Aug 31, 2017)

I personally think that the unit that you deposit to an exchange company is exactly what should be used in an exchange. Good, bad, or ugly. Why should the developer/manager get to cherrypick the better units? Those should be available to other owners exchanging back into their home resort. And then, they keep the rental proceeds to boot! It may not be "illegal" but it is unethical (imho). But that is the nature of the beast when the developer stays as a manager.


----------



## dannybaker (Aug 31, 2017)

Very interesting please look at the last part of my email from Koolina  The email simply acknowledged the size of unit from II but not the view. This can allow the resort to make as much as $3,000 extra moving II Marriott owners. What if you are assigned a penthouse unit? Can they not acknowledge that also? 
*Interval International reservations will be assigned the villa size confirmed through Interval International.* 

Your accommodation is currently reserved for a Mountain View 1Bedroom/1Bath Villa (1 Bedroom Villa) SEP 03 – SEP 10

_1Bedrooms are located in Hale Kona and Hale Moana_

Your villa includes the following amenities: 


Master bedroom with a King size bed
Separate living room with a Queen size sofa sleeper
Dining room 
Full kitchen with a Washer/Dryer 

Your accommodation is currently reserved for a Mountain View 2Bedroom/2Bath Villa. SEP 10 – SEP 17

Your villa includes the following amenities: 

•             Master bedroom with a King size bed

•             Separate living room with a Queen size sofa sleeper

•             Dining room

•             Full kitchen with a Washer/Dryer 

•             Second bedroom with a King size bed and Full size sofa sleeper


*As it would be for Owners of your home resort, preferences for villa locations and assignments are prioritized to Ko Olina Marriott Vacation Club Owners. 

Interval International reservations will be assigned the villa size confirmed through Interval International.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 31, 2017)

StevenTing said:


> If you are exchanging in through II, you are pretty much guaranteed a Mountain View.  Even if the reservation says Ocean View, you will likely not get it.  If you are an actual owner there, you might be able to sweet talk your way into the ocean view but your chances are very slim if it came through II.


I do not own at MKO but in our case MKO honored the II ocean view assignment - this March and 2015 Dec.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 31, 2017)

dannybaker said:


> Very interesting please look at the last part of my email from Koolina  The email simply acknowledged the size of unit from II but not the view. This can allow the resort to make as much as $3,000 extra moving II Marriott owners. What if you are assigned a penthouse unit? Can they not acknowledge that also?
> *Interval International reservations will be assigned the villa size confirmed through Interval International.*
> 
> Your accommodation is currently reserved for a Mountain View 1Bedroom/1Bath Villa (1 Bedroom Villa) SEP 03 – SEP 10
> ...


Just want to be sure on what is the issue here.  In your II history, are you seeing that both the MKO weeks show ocean view?  What you exchanged in is immaterial - that view does not factor into the MKO view.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 1, 2017)

dannybaker said:


> Very interesting please look at the last part of my email from Koolina  The email simply acknowledged the size of unit from II but not the view. This can allow the resort to make as much as $3,000 extra moving II Marriott owners. What if you are assigned a penthouse unit? Can they not acknowledge that also?
> *Interval International reservations will be assigned the villa size confirmed through Interval International.*



I can say that whenever I have had a penthouse exchange I have gotten the penthouse unit.  Might have been the lowest penthouse unit on the 6th floor but there was noone above us.

In case of ocean view i have gotten mtn view a few times.  


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 1, 2017)

frank808 said:


> I can say that whenever I have had a penthouse exchange I have gotten the penthouse unit.  Might have been the lowest penthouse unit on the 6th floor but there was noone above us.
> 
> In case of ocean view i have gotten mtn view a few times.
> 
> ...



I'd be wary of saying that II guarantees the unit code of every Penthouse designation unless it's possible to specifically request a Penthouse unit, which I don't know because there are so few resorts in the Marriott system that have them.  But if the request is simply for a 2BR that can match to a Penthouse unit because that's the correct size match, I wouldn't expect it's guaranteed.

The flip side is that with so few resorts which have PH-designated units, and those limited compared to the number of same-size units on property, I think there aren't many PH exchange deposits so not much manipulation with them.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 1, 2017)

I wouldn't say it was guaranteed but i have always gotten a penthouse unit when the unit code was penthouse.  Not much difference between standard units except for the higher ceilings.  

You have probably hit the nail in the head because with very few penthouse units, there is not much room for manipulation.  In kona tower there are probably less than 10 penthouse units because the sales office is on the top 2 floors.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Sep 17, 2017)

frank808 said:


> I wouldn't say it was guaranteed but i have always gotten a penthouse unit when the unit code was penthouse.  Not much difference between standard units except for the higher ceilings.
> 
> You have probably hit the nail in the head because with very few penthouse units, there is not much room for manipulation.  In kona tower there are probably less than 10 penthouse units because the sales office is on the top 2 floors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


Just an update.  Code last week was for mtn view penthouse and got penthouse unit on 11th floor of moana.  This week code was for ocean view penthouse and we got 16th floor of naia. Amazing as there is only one 2br ov lockoff per floor in naia.  

In my ongoing trades at mko we have always gotten the penthouse designations.    On non penthouse exchanges we have gotten island view when in an ocean view designation.  This does not happen very often but maybe one or two exchanges into mko a year.  So it is not the normal.  I believe room control tries to keep you in the exchange designation. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## brianfox (Oct 5, 2017)

klpca said:


> I personally think that the unit that you deposit to an exchange company is exactly what should be used in an exchange. Good, bad, or ugly. Why should the developer/manager get to cherrypick the better units? Those should be available to other owners exchanging back into their home resort. And then, they keep the rental proceeds to boot! It may not be "illegal" but it is unethical (imho). But that is the nature of the beast when the developer stays as a manager.



I don't agree with that philosophy for a couple of reasons.

Some properties (like Ko Olina) only have two view designations (OV and MV).  Other Marriotts have many more views: Partial Ocean View, Ocean Front, Garden View etc. In many cases there are no "exact view matches" across resorts.  So who decides how those are squared up?  Someone will invariably be unhappy however they did it - just like you are now.

Second, assuming they filtered everything into just two or three view categories, there are many more non-ocean views deposited than ocean views.  If they followed your rule, ocean view depositors would soon be complaining that none of their exchanges are going through.

While your scenario would potentially prevent II from acting nefariously, an exchange system can only work if a reasonable number of exchange opportunities can be offered.


----------



## klpca (Oct 5, 2017)

brianfox said:


> I don't agree with that philosophy for a couple of reasons.
> 
> Some properties (like Ko Olina) only have two view designations (OV and MV).  Other Marriotts have many more views: Partial Ocean View, Ocean Front, Garden View etc. In many cases there are no "exact view matches" across resorts.  So who decides how those are squared up?  Someone will invariably be unhappy however they did it - just like you are now.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I understand. My only point is that if you (unit owner) deposit a mountain view Ko Olina to Interval, that should be the inventory available for exchange. I don't think that the management company should get to play games with the available units, as those units don't belong to the management company.  I especially don't think that they should skim off the better units and rent them on marriott.com and keep the $$.

For the record, I've never had a bad unit placement anywhere.  I have had no complaints. Some are better than others, but I've never been unhappy. My last stay at Ko Olina was oceanview.


----------



## JCerniglow (Oct 5, 2017)

we paid cash for an ocean front view and were given a villa from which you could not see any water.  The staff was horrible and said that there was nothing for them to do.   moreover the resort was less than half full.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 6, 2017)

frank808 said:


> Just an update.  Code last week was for mtn view penthouse and got penthouse unit on 11th floor of moana.  This week code was for ocean view penthouse and we got 16th floor of naia. Amazing as there is only one 2br ov lockoff per floor in naia.
> 
> In my ongoing trades at mko we have always gotten the penthouse designations.    On non penthouse exchanges we have gotten island view when in an ocean view designation.  This does not happen very often but maybe one or two exchanges into mko a year.  So it is not the normal.  I believe room control tries to keep you in the exchange designation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Noticed that all 2br OV phase 4 floor 16 of naia are lockouts.  The other floors on naia have only one 2br lockout OV and one 2br lockout IV.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Southdown13 (Oct 6, 2017)

frank808 said:


> Just an update.  Code last week was for mtn view penthouse and got penthouse unit on 11th floor of moana.  This week code was for ocean view penthouse and we got 16th floor of naia. Amazing as there is only one 2br ov lockoff per floor in naia.



Is there only one penthouse ov 2br lockout in Naia? We have reserved a 1br penthouse ov for 5 nights with DC points during week 52. I requested Naia, but if there is only one unit, our chances are low. As a second choice for penthouse units, which building would you request, Kona or Moana?


----------



## frank808 (Oct 6, 2017)

frank808 said:


> Noticed that all 2br OV phase 4 floor 16 of naia are lockouts.  The other floors on naia have only one 2br lockout OV and one 2br lockout IV.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk





Southdown13 said:


> Is there only one penthouse ov 2br lockout in Naia? We have reserved a 1br penthouse ov for 5 nights with DC points during week 52. I requested Naia, but if there is only one unit, our chances are low. As a second choice for penthouse units, which building would you request, Kona or Moana?


No. Per my update all the phase 4 side ov were lock offs.  I know at least one unit in phase 3 was a lockoff but didnt walk down that hallway past the garbage room.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Southdown13 (Oct 6, 2017)

frank808 said:


> No. Per my update all the phase 4 side ov were lock offs.  I know at least one unit in phase 3 was a lockoff but didnt walk down that hallway past the garbage room.



That's good to know there are at least 4 penthouse ov lockoffs in Naia. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Superchief (Oct 7, 2017)

Delete


----------



## Superchief (Oct 7, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> Trying to simplify things here ...
> 
> II confirmation certificates include a unit designation, not a unit number, which can be decoded with the help of this TUG thread: Marriott II Unit Codes.  But regardless of the unit designation indicated on an II cert, II EXCHANGERS INTO MARRIOTT RESORTS ARE NOT AND NEVER HAVE BEEN GUARANTEED PLACEMENT INTO ANY CERTAIN UNIT/VIEW TYPE.
> 
> ...



This is interesting because it is very different than the stated priorities at Ocean Pointe and Oceana Palms. The only differences between the two resorts is that Oceana Palms assigns equal priority to Chairman level points owners as multiple weeks owners. (The GM also told me that they always try to accommodate weeks owners in the Sunrise tower if requested). In those resorts, II exchanges had priority over Cash guests, MR redeemers, and Preview stays.

 I would be very disappointed if MVC changes/has changed view priorities to put II exchangers at the bottom. Most exchanges are based on the deposit of an enrolled week, so have ownership behind it. Their recent cancellation of II exchangers at partially open resort appears to indicate that MVC is disregarding the fact that enrolled weeks deposits contribute to the Exchange Company inventory and therefore should be accommodated as such.


----------



## Dean (Oct 7, 2017)

Superchief said:


> This is interesting because it is very different than the stated priorities at Ocean Pointe and Oceana Palms. The only differences between the two resorts is that Oceana Palms assigns equal priority to Chairman level points owners as multiple weeks owners. (The GM also told me that they always try to accommodate weeks owners in the Sunrise tower if requested). In those resorts, II exchanges had priority over Cash guests, MR redeemers, and Preview stays.
> 
> I would be very disappointed if MVC changes/has changed view priorities to put II exchangers at the bottom. Most exchanges are based on the deposit of an enrolled week, so have ownership behind it. Their recent cancellation of II exchangers at partially open resort appears to indicate that MVC is disregarding the fact that enrolled weeks deposits contribute to the Exchange Company inventory and therefore should be accommodated as such.


My understanding is the official Marriott line is owners using their weeks, cash guests, Marriott exchangers, then other exchangers with concurrent/consecutive week stays jumping to the head of their individual line.  With Trust/DC reservations falling into the Marriott exchange category.  OP and MOC particularly (likely others) have added wrinkles such as giving owners there exchanging in additional priority within their group.  My understanding is that exchange guests have never been guaranteed a view type, though historically they have gotten the view of the deposit.  That may be changing or at least less certain going forward though personally I've always gotten the view type of the deposit (or better).  The better was to bring villas together with exchange and points reservations.  Some resorts are more strict than others in these areas, MGO tends to be very strict on the technical aspects for example.


----------



## Superchief (Oct 7, 2017)

I've always been told that cash guests are at the bottom of the list, since they are basically using leftover inventory and have no ownership. I would be very surprised if they receive higher priority than owner exchangers. I don't think I've ever had a cash stay at a MVC resort unless it was an added day to an owned/ exchanged week. 

In my exchanges, I've usually gotten a decent villa assignment within the view I expected, except at Ocean Pointe during a spring stay.


----------



## bazzap (Oct 7, 2017)

Superchief said:


> I've always been told that cash guests are at the bottom of the list, since they are basically using leftover inventory and have no ownership. I would be very surprised if they receive higher priority than owner exchangers. I don't think I've ever had a cash stay at a MVC resort unless it was an added day to an owned/ exchanged week.
> 
> In my exchanges, I've usually gotten a decent villa assignment within the view I expected, except at Ocean Pointe during a spring stay.


It does seem to vary by resort, at the few where they actually declare it, but in Marbella cash guests are below all types of MVC bookings, but above Sales Preview packages and non MVC owners exchanging through II.


----------



## Dean (Oct 7, 2017)

Superchief said:


> I've always been told that cash guests are at the bottom of the list, since they are basically using leftover inventory and have no ownership. I would be very surprised if they receive higher priority than owner exchangers. I don't think I've ever had a cash stay at a MVC resort unless it was an added day to an owned/ exchanged week.
> 
> In my exchanges, I've usually gotten a decent villa assignment within the view I expected, except at Ocean Pointe during a spring stay.


I found one printed list from Marriott, it is slightly different than I posted.  It puts cash guests and preview owners below Marriott exchangers but above Marriott owners exchanging in.  In general I've always found the resorts try to accommodate, unlike some other systems I've come across.  The room assigners have a tough job and I'd tend to cut them a break.


----------



## JIMinNC (Oct 7, 2017)

Superchief said:


> I've always been told that cash guests are at the bottom of the list, since they are basically using leftover inventory and have no ownership. I would be very surprised if they receive higher priority than owner exchangers.



But think about this...cash stays really aren't leftover inventory. Cash stays come from inventory controlled by Marriott by virtue of people exchanging for Rewards points, Explorer Packages, Cruises, etc. They call it "in-house" inventory. That's why I can go online right now and book the Maui Lahaina and Napili towers in February 2018 (hardly leftovers) with cash, but it's way too late to book those weeks with either weeks ownership or DC points. They use this "in-house" inventory to sell cash stays to recoup the cost of buying the Explorer packages from Colette, the Rewards points from Marriott International, etc. When people buy a cash stay, they are usually paying for a specific view category (just like DC points bookings), so someone who paid cash for an Ocean Front view is going to get that view ahead of an incoming exchanger who is not guaranteed a view. As exemplified by their cancellation of II exchanges when capacity was limited by damaged rooms at hurricane-impacted resorts, I believe it is clear that Marriott puts external exchangers - even those who are Marriott owners - near the bottom of their priority rankings.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 7, 2017)

Superchief said:


> I've always been told that cash guests are at the bottom of the list, since they are basically using leftover inventory and have no ownership. I would be very surprised if they receive higher priority than owner exchangers. I don't think I've ever had a cash stay at a MVC resort unless it was an added day to an owned/ exchanged week.
> 
> In my exchanges, I've usually gotten a decent villa assignment within the view I expected, except at Ocean Pointe during a spring stay.



Cash guests book and pay according to room size AND view designations, so they have to be placed into what they bought before any inventory manipulation is done among II exchangers and any other reservations that don't guarantee view designations.  Among those reservations in which the view IS guaranteed, cash guests do fall below Weeks Owners and DC Members except probably any VIP's known to Marriott, Int'l and Marriott Vacations Worldwide.  For example, Mr. Marriott and his family are no doubt placed wherever they want to be placed.


----------



## JIMinNC (Oct 7, 2017)

My suspicion is it works something like this for room assignment:

*1. Bookings with a guaranteed view category.*
Within each view category, the rooms may be assigned by a secondary priority like this:
1A. Multi-Weeks Owners using their owned Weeks
1B. Single-Week Owners using their owned Week
1C. DC Points users 
1D. Cash Guests
1E. Marriott Rewards Points redemption stays

*2. Bookings without a guaranteed view category then get what's leftover*
2A. Preview/Bounce-Back stays
2B. Weeks Owners of the same resort using an II exchange (or RCI exchange at the few resorts affiliated with RCI)
2C. Weeks Owners of any Marriott resort using an II exchange (or RCI exchange at the few resorts affiliated with RCI)
2D. DC Members using an II exchange of a non-Marriott interval
2E. Non-Marriott Owners using an II exchange


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 7, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> My suspicion is it works something like this for room assignment:
> 
> *1. Bookings with a guaranteed view category.*
> Within each view category, the rooms may be assigned by a secondary priority like this:
> ...



Yep, that's it, which illustrates very well the inherent safeguard in 1A-E of Owners/Members being placed into the view type they own/book, as well as the opportunity for MVW to manipulate the 2A-E inventory in order to extract as much cash out of it as possible.


----------



## Superchief (Oct 7, 2017)

I think the significant increase of shorter stays as a result of the point program has made the villa assignments much more difficult. Previously, most reservations were for 7 day stays with limited check in dates. Most stays today are shorter with daily check-in. This has created a nightmare for villa assignments, so I definitely understand the challenges. This may be why MVC now appears to be focusing on the owners and VC point users and even cash reservations. Since it is easier to deal with shorter time periods, 7 day II exchangers may now just get assigned where ever there is space at check in.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 7, 2017)

Superchief said:


> I think the significant increase of shorter stays as a result of the point program has made the villa assignments much more difficult. Previously, most reservations were for 7 day stays with limited check in dates. Most stays today are shorter with daily check-in. This has created a nightmare for villa assignments, so I definitely understand the challenges. This may be why MVC now appears to be focusing on the owners and VC point users and even cash reservations. Since it is easier to deal with shorter time periods, 7 day II exchangers may now just get assigned where ever there is space at check in.


Except they still have to block off those days for exchanges.


----------



## GregT (Oct 7, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> My suspicion is it works something like this for room assignment:
> 
> *1. Bookings with a guaranteed view category.*
> Within each view category, the rooms may be assigned by a secondary priority like this:
> ...



I agree with the logic here, but I didn't think the Room Assignments team can tell what I used to trade in, which would consolidate some of the 2A-2E above -- using Ko Olina for an example, can Marriott Room Coordinator tell if an II trade into Ko Olina was with 1) a Ko Olina week I deposited into II  2) a Shadow Ridge week I deposited or 3) a Worldmark week I deposited.    I speculate that they know I'm an owner at Ko Olina (especially because I call in and tell them) and treat my room request as a Ko Olina owner trading in.

That's really interesting if they can tell what the source of the deposit would be, and use it in part of the pecking order.   I look forward to any feedback.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Dean (Oct 7, 2017)

GregT said:


> I agree with the logic here, but I didn't think the Room Assignments team can tell what I used to trade in, which would consolidate some of the 2A-2E above -- using Ko Olina for an example, can Marriott Room Coordinator tell if an II trade into Ko Olina was with 1) a Ko Olina week I deposited into II  2) a Shadow Ridge week I deposited or 3) a Worldmark week I deposited.    I speculate that they know I'm an owner at Ko Olina (especially because I call in and tell them) and treat my room request as a Ko Olina owner trading in.
> 
> That's really interesting if they can tell what the source of the deposit would be, and use it in part of the pecking order.   I look forward to any feedback.
> 
> ...


My understanding is they can tell if you’re an owner not necessarily what are used to trade in.


----------



## JIMinNC (Oct 7, 2017)

GregT said:


> I agree with the logic here, but I didn't think the Room Assignments team can tell what I used to trade in, which would consolidate some of the 2A-2E above -- using Ko Olina for an example, can Marriott Room Coordinator tell if an II trade into Ko Olina was with 1) a Ko Olina week I deposited into II  2) a Shadow Ridge week I deposited or 3) a Worldmark week I deposited.    I speculate that they know I'm an owner at Ko Olina (especially because I call in and tell them) and treat my room request as a Ko Olina owner trading in.
> 
> That's really interesting if they can tell what the source of the deposit would be, and use it in part of the pecking order.   I look forward to any feedback.
> 
> ...



I don't know the answer to your question as it relates specifically to room assignments, but I can say with pretty good confidence based on the multiple conversations I've had with Marriott over the last month regarding our last minute exchange cancellation in Hilton Head after Hurricane Irma that, at least for the decision process they used in that situation, they did not distinguish between Marriott owners exchanging in and non-Marriott owners exchanging in, let alone what resort Marriott owners may have used for the exchange. In that situation, they viewed all II exchanges as "external reservations" which were the first to be cancelled. No consideration was given to whether it was an owner or not.


----------



## Superchief (Oct 7, 2017)

Dean said:


> My understanding is they can tell if you’re an owner not necessarily what are used to trade in.


In the past, the MVC resorts alway knew that I was a MVC owner (and home resort owner when exchanging to my  home resort). However, I'm not sure if they still have or use this information based on my recent experiences with II cancellations at the Florida resorts. I've read on other threads that II isn't always sending information in advance, and it is becoming more difficult to add MR # to II reservations. This is why I always contact the resort in advance to make sure they know I am an owner. 

However, MVC owner services appears to be getting much more involved in controlling inventory and villa assignments at the resorts.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 7, 2017)

Dean said:


> My understanding is they can tell if you’re an owner not necessarily what are used to trade in.



That's mine as well.  It's not the Marriott Week that you use to exchange in that determines the sub-category, but if you're an Owner at the resort then you're categorized 2B as opposed to 2C.

Also worth mentioning is the outlier resorts which follow the general pattern but apply their own rules on top of Marriott's for Owner stays.  One example is the rotational system used at the HHI resorts that allows all owners a fair chance at placement in the "best" and "worst" units within their owned category so that if you are placed into a high-floor unit one year, the next you may get a low-floor depending on owner occupancy numbers.  Another is the Hawaii resort (Maui Ocean Club?) that prioritizes placement within the booked category according to the datestamp on the reservations.  Still another is the one used by Newport Coast Villas which consistently places the "snowbirds" who book the most multiple owned Weeks during the busiest periods into the "best" units, so that some owners staying at the same time NEVER get a fair shot at those units.

I'm sure there are other variances but of the three I mentioned, I like what the HHI resorts do, am less gassed about what MOC (if that's the right one?) does, and completely disagree with what NCV does.

The change I would most like to see, which I know is not popular AT ALL on TUG, is DC Trust Members (owners of purchased DC Points) being prioritized within the same category as Weeks Owners.  The way I look at it, at least at the resorts which have had Weeks conveyed to the DC Trust, the DC Trust is a Weeks Owner and so by extension are its members.  As a DC Member who doesn't own Trust Points, I still think it's completely unfair that my DC Exchange Company reservations are on the same priority placement level as their DC quasi-"home resort" reservations.  If I were a DC Trust Member I would be lobbying often and loudly to get credit where it's due.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 7, 2017)

From my limited experience, having been to MKO twice through II exchange, both times at check in I was acknowledge as a Marriott owner.  We love the rooms that were assigned.  I am not sure if being a Marriott owner had anything to do with room assignment or we just got lucky.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 7, 2017)

The key with unit placement isn't necessarily between different views. At properties like Ocean Pointe where you have some great upper floor views and some bad lower floor views that are way at the back of each building, where do they place respective guests? Of course someone who uses DC points, has an II 3BR exchange or pays cash for an Ocean Front unit won't be placed in an Ocean Side unit just because they paid cash or exchanged in, but they may get a low floor that really has no view of the ocean. That is really where most of the unit placement dynamic comes in. Of course at some properties, they may downgrade certain views of II exchanges, but they rarely upgrade owners staying on their owned week and don't usually upgrade DC points out of the view reserved. It is possible that they upgrade cash guests based on Marriott Reward elite status. It is also possible that Marriott skims off the better views from II exchanges and sells them for cash and gives the II exchange a lesser view. Perhaps they also skim them off and put them in the DC Exchange company and downgrade the II exchange. But overall I think they usually tend to keep guests in whatever view was on the underlying owned week. However, DC reservations and owned weeks aren't getting higher view categories at the expense of II exchanges. However, DC reservations or weeks owners may be getting better villa placements within a specific view at the expense of an II exchange.

There are of course certain exceptions, the HHI properties will "downgrade" II exchanges of guests that don't own at the resort or with Marriott and "upgrade" II exchanges of guests that are Marriott owners or own at that resort. I of course use quotation marks since view is never guaranteed with an II exchange and no one is really being upgraded or downgraded per say.


----------



## brianfox (Oct 10, 2017)

JCerniglow said:


> we paid cash for an ocean front view and were given a villa from which you could not see any water.  The staff was horrible and said that there was nothing for them to do.   moreover the resort was less than half full.


Anyone who advertises an "Ocean Front View" at Ko Olina is flat out lying.  Units are not assigned until a few days before you arrive.  So the owner did not have any specific unit to offer.  There are certainly Ocean view units that may have views blocked by trees or UNPLANNED buildings that were built after the units were sold.  Likewise, there are certainly Mountain View units that (currently) have full ocean views, but will eventually be blocked when the 4th planned tower is completed.

But although Ko Olina has some units with stunning ocean facing views, those units are not assigned until long after the dishonest owner has spent your cash.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 11, 2017)

brianfox said:


> Anyone who advertises an "Ocean Front View" at Ko Olina is flat out lying.  Units are not assigned until a few days before you arrive.  So the owner did not have any specific unit to offer.  There are certainly Ocean view units that may have views blocked by trees or UNPLANNED buildings that were built after the units were sold.  Likewise, there are certainly Mountain View units that (currently) have full ocean views, but will eventually be blocked when the 4th planned tower is completed.
> 
> But although Ko Olina has some units with stunning ocean facing views, those units are not assigned until long after the dishonest owner has spent your cash.


No views at mko are designated ocean front.  Although there are units that are OF.  Views at mko are either designated mountain view or ocean view.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 13, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm sure there are other variances but of the three I mentioned, I like what the HHI resorts do, am less gassed about what MOC (if that's the right one?) does, and completely disagree with what NCV does.
> 
> The change I would most like to see, which I know is not popular AT ALL on TUG, is DC Trust Members (owners of purchased DC Points) being prioritized within the same category as Weeks Owners.


Interesting.  We look at villa assignments completely differently.  I absolutely hate the Hilton Head rotational system, I like both the Maui and Newport Coast systems, and I feel weeks owners at a resort should always be prioritized above points owners.  To each his own.  And I definitely like the idea that each resort is free to handle this issue in its own way.


----------



## Bee (Jan 11, 2018)

My daughter received an II exchange with this code HZZAA. What is the view for this code? I'm confused!

Thank you,
Bee
 Oops this for Ko'olina.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 11, 2018)

Bee said:


> My daughter received an II exchange with this code HZZAA. What is the view for this code? I'm confused!
> 
> Thank you,
> Bee
> Oops this for Ko'olina.


Thanks to dioxide45's excellent record keeping, we know that its a.......
ZZAA....Ko'Olina Beach Club.........Ocean View.........2BR unit that locks off in to 1BR and studio.


----------



## Bee (Jan 11, 2018)

Wow that's great! I hope my daughter actually gets to stay in this unit.

Fasttr, Thank you for your help.

Bee


----------



## rthib (Jan 11, 2018)

So is there a list of the Ko'Olina Codes.
I got a one bedroom HOVTM 
Also, is there a map/picture somewhere of the different views?
Last time I was there, it was just a Marriott Hotel all by itself next to empty lagoons, so long time ago.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 11, 2018)

rthib said:


> So is there a list of the Ko'Olina Codes.
> I got a one bedroom HOVTM
> Also, is there a map/picture somewhere of the different views?
> Last time I was there, it was just a Marriott Hotel all by itself next to empty lagoons, so long time ago.


That was the Ihilani now the four seasons.  Marriott Koolina beach club is down at lagoon 3.  There is an old tug thread with the list of views.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 11, 2018)

rthib said:


> So is there a list of the Ko'Olina Codes.
> I got a one bedroom HOVTM


Easiest place to find it any time you need it....  Go to the Weeks FAQ Sticky, click it and scroll down to this line.....
*II Unit Codes for Marriott resorts* - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163130

Click on that link.  Latest full listing is on Page 10.

Good luck.  If you need more help, just hollar.


----------



## gregloucks (Jan 11, 2018)

Sue-

Just to clarify the policy at NCV - we "snowbirded" there for many years, and I think we stayed in the best top floor unit on the entire property each of those years (subjective, I know).  While it can be said that they were very kind/accomodating in putting us in that unit every year,  the other units in our building were occupied by different people every year, and rarely was there ever another unit occuped for more than one week at a time. So I do not think it is correct to continue to assert that other NCV owners NEVER get a shot at the best units in the winter.  In fact, I observed the opposite, having met many folks there over the years and talked to them about their situations, where they were staying, etc. Of course, summer may be entirely differeent.


----------



## rthib (Jan 11, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> Easiest place to find it any time you need it....  Go to the Weeks FAQ Sticky, click it and scroll down to this line.....
> *II Unit Codes for Marriott resorts* - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163130
> 
> Click on that link.  Latest full listing is on Page 10.
> ...


I knew I'd seen it, search was not finding it (operator error).

If there a good map like the one for Maui OC that shows the views?


----------



## dannybaker (Apr 28, 2021)

Here we go again. We have four weeks reserved at Ko Olina and our first three have ocean view designated on the reservation and our Marriott.com clearly shows Ocean view. We received an email from Marriott and they said we will have Garden view not Ocean View.



> ​
> 
> *Aloha B Ohana,*
> 
> ...


----------



## StevenTing (Apr 28, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> Here we go again. We have four weeks reserved at Ko Olina and our first three have ocean view designated on the reservation and our Marriott.com clearly shows Ocean view. We received an email from Marriott and they said



I don’t see a problem.  We all know that II View Categories are not guaranteed.


----------



## Dean (Apr 28, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> Here we go again. We have four weeks reserved at Ko Olina and our first three have ocean view designated on the reservation and our Marriott.com clearly shows Ocean view. We received an email from Marriott and they said


I don't see any reason to complain but I would ask not to change rooms.


----------



## dannybaker (Apr 28, 2021)

StevenTing said:


> I don’t see a problem.  We all know that II View Categories are not guaranteed.


That’s just stupid to put a code on a reservation and have Marriot.com verify ocean view and the resort simply stick you in a basement room. Interval received an exchanged of a ocean front room and the resort should not have a right to change the reservation. This is fraud! An ocean view room sells for over 2k higher then a garden view room.


----------



## dannybaker (Apr 28, 2021)

Dean said:


> I don't see any reason to complain but I would ask not to change rooms.


So I traded into A ocean view and I’m getting a garage view and I should be happy?


----------



## Dean (Apr 28, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> That’s just stupid to put a code on a reservation and have Marriot.com verify ocean view and the resort simply stick you in a basement room. Interval received an exchanged of a ocean front room and the resort should not have a right to change the reservation. This is fraud! An ocean view room sells for over 2k higher then a garden view room.


Interval doesn't even track the view, they could care less if it was OF, OS or MV at Ko Olina.  If it's that important one should just buy and use the weeks rather than trading in.


----------



## Dean (Apr 28, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> So I traded into A ocean view and I’m getting a garage view and I should be happy?


I think that's the disconnect.  You didn't trade into an OV, you traded into a 2 BR at the resort.  The fix is to take the code off the confirmation/account history.


----------



## dannybaker (Apr 28, 2021)

This happened last time we went to KoOlina and when we arrived we were put in the assigned type of room.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 28, 2021)

In the past Marriott, various resorts within their system (but not all of them) honored the view designation of the deposit into II.  There has been no requirement that they do so in the past 15 years but unlike many other resort systems they choose to.  Apparently they are no longer doing so.  It definitely makes it easier for their room management assigner to be free to assign anything rather than a specific view.  It also means that they can swap out better views and give them to destination point bookings and to cash rentals.  

Feel free to take it as Westin exchanges have for years.  The designation in II is just a place holder and means nothing.  You are exchanging into a specific resort on specific dates and a specific number of bedrooms and occupancy.  Nothing else.


----------



## Dean (Apr 28, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> This happened last time we went to KoOlina and when we arrived we were put in the assigned type of room.


For the couple of years previous to Covid Ko Olina had been absolute with view types on exchanges.  They need a certain amount of flexibility to balance things as much as possible.  Exchanges are rightfully at the bottom of the totem pole.


----------



## dannybaker (Apr 28, 2021)

Dean said:


> For the couple of years previous to Covid Ko Olina had been absolute with view types on exchanges.  They need a certain amount of flexibility to balance things as much as possible.  Exchanges are rightfully at the bottom of the totem pole.


So we are  multiple week Marriott vacation club owners and we’re on the bottom of the totem pole? That doesn’t make sense. I’m confused on who is the top priority? I exchanged my unit at a Marriott for a Ocean View room at KoOlina, the owner of the week exchanged his Ocean view week and I exchanged for that week. If that’s not how it works why does Interal and Marriott.com show my reservation as Ocean view And they are putting us in a basement.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 28, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> So we are  multiple week Marriott vacation club owners and we’re on the bottom of the totem pole? That doesn’t make sense.


You may be toward the top of the II exchangers pole for some of those weeks but II exchangers in general fall below owner weeks, DC points and cash rentals.  I think owners at that resort using II might still be above multiple week owners at other Marriotts so you may not even be at the top of the II pole.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 28, 2021)

I think any exchange I get into the Marriott resorts on the islands is a gift and I would rather owners get the ocean views, even if they didn't buy ocean view.  

I haven't gotten any good views at Westins over the last 8 years.  Used to be different.  Westin Maui used to give us partial ocean views, but they don't anymore.  I don't really care because I get them cheaply, especially compared to what owners pay in MF's.  I have considered buying oceanfront at Westin to lockoff and use two weeks back-to-back.  We may do that at some point.  

We own 3 weeks oceanfront at a generic resort that we love.  The fees are just too high to buy more of them.  I would buy 3 more weeks, if we had unlimited money for MF's.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 28, 2021)

I heard through the grapevine that an exchanger was renting Marriott weeks and promising ocean view and oceanfront view based on the confirmations from II.  The person had to reimburse the renters.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 28, 2021)

Dean said:


> For the couple of years previous to Covid Ko Olina had been absolute with view types on exchanges.  They need a certain amount of flexibility to balance things as much as possible.  Exchanges are rightfully at the bottom of the totem pole.


Yes, absolutely.  And rightfully so!  I wouldn't want to be a Marriott owner and find out an exchange got an oceanfront unit with their Marriott's Willow Ridge studio.


----------



## dannybaker (Apr 28, 2021)

We exchanged our Marriott Maui Ocean view units and our reservations to Marriott KoOlina all said Ocean view both on II and Marriot.com. So let’s be sure we are clear it’s not a gift that we are staying at KoOlina we paid for it. This is a clear Bait and switch. If the views are not assigned or given a view that would be fine, simply don’t assign a code and list the unit in your Marriott.com site as Ocean view.


----------



## Dean (Apr 28, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> So we are  multiple week Marriott vacation club owners and we’re on the bottom of the totem pole? That doesn’t make sense. I’m confused on who is the top priority? I exchanged my unit at a Marriott for a Ocean View room at KoOlina, the owner of the week exchanged his Ocean view week and I exchanged for that week. If that’s not how it works why does Interal and Marriott.com show my reservation as Ocean view And they are putting us in a basement.


Chairman's Club, Titanium, multiple week owners, even an owner at Ko Olina would not change the answers.  Unit assignments are rightfully based on the week you're using, not what you own.  Could they do it differently, sure.  Assignments are done in an order.  Owned weeks, then Cash reservations then II exchangers.  Owned weeks and cash reservations are "guaranteed" a view type.  Multiple unit or week stays are prioritized within their group only.  A DC points reservation is technically an exchange.  Some resort micromanage the list with DC above exchanges and those that own at that resort above some others.  Historically MVC exchangers were above other exchangers but since II doesn't even transmit to the resorts that the exchanger is a MVC owner, that dilutes the priority.  What they are showing was what II was given, not what you're getting, IMO that's an important difference but I agree they should just take it off the information the exchanger sees.


----------



## dannybaker (Apr 28, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, absolutely.  And rightfully so!  I wouldn't want to be a Marriott owner and find out an exchange got an oceanfront unit with their Marriott's Willow Ridge studio.


Again I’m confused, so we exchanged our Marriott ocean club units so should we get Ocean view. Is there a Matrix to decide which unit is worthy of ocean view?


----------



## Dean (Apr 28, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> We exchanged our Marriott Maui Ocean view units and our reservations to Marriott KoOlina all said Ocean view both on II and Marriot.com. So let’s be sure we are clear it’s not a gift that we are staying at KoOlina we paid for it. This is a clear Bait and switch. If the views are not assigned or given a view that would be fine, simply don’t assign a code and list the unit in your Marriott.com site as Ocean view.


Now that you understand the risks and realities you'll need to decide if you want to accept them and exchange or just buy to use or possibly exchange privately.  Or you can continue to beat your head against the wall, your choice.


----------



## StevenTing (Apr 28, 2021)

Being as this thread is at least 3 years old and that you searched out this thread, all of your answers are found in the thread.  
I don’t know why it shocks you.  When you use II, you get bottom of the bucket.  Set your expectations accordingly.


----------



## dannybaker (Apr 28, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I heard through the grapevine that an exchanger was renting Marriott weeks and promising ocean view and oceanfront view based on the confirmations from II.  The person had to reimburse the renters.


So who is in the wrong? So if I rent a Tesla and pay for the rental and when I arrive they give me a Yugo. I should be okay with that and thankful.


----------



## dannybaker (Apr 28, 2021)

StevenTing said:


> Being as this thread is at least 3 years old and that you searched out this thread, all of your answers are found in the thread.
> I don’t know why it shocks you.  When you use II, you get bottom of the bucket.  Set your expectations accordingly.


This isn’t about Interval its about KoOlina not assigning the correct rooms. This is pure fraud. Marriott.com also shows Ocean View.


----------



## StevenTing (Apr 28, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> Again I’m confused, so we exchanged our Marriott ocean club units so should we get Ocean view. Is there a Matrix to decide which unit is worthy of ocean view?



when it comes to II, nothing is worthy of an ocean view. 



dannybaker said:


> So who is in the wrong? So if I rent a Tesla and pay for the rental and when I arrive they give me a Yugo. I should be okay with that and thankful.



you’re not supposed to rent out II exchanges so the person renting them out is in the wrong and should have their II membership revoked.


----------



## StevenTing (Apr 28, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> This isn’t about Interval its about KoOlina not assigning the correct rooms. This is pure fraud. Marriott.com also shows Ocean View.


Ko Olina has no obligation to provide you an Ocean View unless you are a direct KO owner, a cash reservation, or a specified DC exchange.


----------



## dannybaker (Apr 28, 2021)

Dean said:


> Now that you understand the risks and realities you'll need to decide if you want to accept them and exchange or just buy to use or possibly exchange privately.  Or you can continue to beat your head against the wall, your choice.


Believe me we fully understand the risk associated with exchanging we travel twenty plus weeks per year with our timeshare weeks. My issue is it’s just wrong. Don’t advertise Ocean view rooms and give them basement rooms. I believe the members on this group are leaders in the timeshare world. Definitely some of the smartest people ever assembled are here And I owe lots of beer, coffee and possibly dinners to my fellow tug members. My goal is to make other users aware and try to make changes.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 28, 2021)

This is on all Interval confirmations :*The host unit may vary from the one indicated. The Certificate does not indicate that a particular view or unit location will be provided at the destination resort. If confirmed to multiple stays at the same resort, you may be required to move to another unit for each stay confirmed.*

The II confirmation makes no notice of room type.  In your interval history it says what unit Marriott deposited but per II rules and the contract with the exchange resort, is that views no not have to be honored.  

It isn't about a bait and switch.  II tells you not to rely on any specific view.  II has an agreement with Marriott (and all the other timeshare companies) that allows the resort to swap out views at their discretion.  If you want a certain view and Marriott is choosing to exercise their contractual right to switch out views then don't book with Interval.  Book with a method where the views are specifically guaranteed.


----------



## echino (Apr 28, 2021)

I thought there is no "garden view" at Ko Olina? Only "mountain view" or "ocean view"?


----------



## dannybaker (Apr 28, 2021)

StevenTing said:


> when it comes to II, nothing is worthy of an ocean view.
> 
> 
> 
> you’re not supposed to rent out II exchanges so the person renting them out is in the wrong and should have their II membership revoked.





StevenTing said:


> Ko Olina has no obligation to provide you an Ocean View unless you are a direct KO owner, a cash reservation, or a specified DC exchange.


so if I’m a KO owner I get Ocean view? So I buy a basement unit at KO low season and I get Ocean View? I really didn’t know it worked like that. I’m sure MarriottVacationClub is set up that way. That’s just wrong. If this was the case we would buy a KO unit tomorrow and insist that we always get ocean view. We spend usually six weeks a year in HawaII pre COVID and have always received the units we were assigned.


----------



## dannybaker (Apr 28, 2021)

StevenTing said:


> when it comes to II, nothing is worthy of an ocean view.
> 
> 
> 
> you’re not supposed to rent out II exchanges so the person renting them out is in the wrong and should have their II membership revoked.


No argument if they are breaking the rules they should have their membership removed. I’ve never contemplated renting a unit.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 28, 2021)

So, if you are doing a non Ko Olina owner stay (II), which you are @dannybaker then you have no recourse. That's the way II works, read the terms which you agreed to. If you want to guarantee a view, own the view in question there and use the week there to occupy, or, use the DC points program where you can specify a specific view. Or, pay cash. Or, rent from an owner that did the same. 

There are likely ways to improve it, however, that's the way it works today. It's in the terms, read them.


----------



## dannybaker (Apr 28, 2021)

echino said:


> I thought there is no "garden view" at Ko Olina? Only "mountain view" or "ocean view"?


I believe you are correct.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 28, 2021)

The email is to set the expectations, the reality may be different. Most exchangers have no idea what the codes mean. They are trying to ward off everyone asking for an ocean view.


----------



## dannybaker (Apr 28, 2021)

Steve Fatula said:


> So, if you are doing a non Ko Olina owner stay (II), which you are @dannybaker then you have no recourse. That's the way II works, read the terms which you agreed to. If you want to guarantee a view, own the view in question there and use the week there to occupy, or, use the DC points program where you can specify a specific view. Or, pay cash. Or, rent from an owner that did the same.
> 
> There are likely ways to improve it, however, that's the way it works today. It's in the terms, read them.


I actually have no issues with this, my issue is II assigned a code that designatEd ocean view, in addition my Marriott.com says ocean view. II should simply get rid of the codes and Marriott.com should not indicate a ocean view room.


----------



## StevenTing (Apr 28, 2021)

When you a direct KO owner, you get the view that you paid for in your contract.  That is only for your contracted week.  It doesn’t apply to II exchanges.  

Deep down you already know this.  It’s an emotional issue and I understand the frustration.  You feel wronged and what to be made while but according to the T&C’s you received what you should have received.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 28, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> I actually have no issues with this, my issue is II assigned a code that designatEd ocean view, in addition my Marriott.com says ocean view. II should simply get rid of the codes and Marriott.com should not indicate a ocean view room.


You may very well still get the view that is associated with the "code".

Many people have no idea there is even a code or if they do what it even means. Few exchangers add the reservation on Marriott.com or look it up there. So most people are just going off of the email they get from the resort.

I really have no issue with the current system. No promises but if I get a great view, then great!. If I get a bad view, no big deal. The view only really matters for our first 20 minutes in the villa. We aren't ones to hang out on the balcony. I understand though that view is important to many. If you want that view, book through a method where it is guaranteed.


----------



## Dean (Apr 28, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> So who is in the wrong? So if I rent a Tesla and pay for the rental and when I arrive they give me a Yugo. I should be okay with that and thankful.





dannybaker said:


> This isn’t about Interval its about KoOlina not assigning the correct rooms. This is pure fraud. Marriott.com also shows Ocean View.


You didn't exchange into an OV, you exchanged into a 2 BR.  The code allows you to figure it out as does the Marriott.com (different company BTW) listing.  You should take this up with Ko Olina and let us know what they say.  I think when you do they'll tell you that view types are not guaranteed and with Covid they need more flexibility and understandably, at the hands of the units coming back from II.  It's clear you don't understand the limitations involved.  II has always said view type is not guaranteed and you knew this at least 3.5 years ago yet continued to put yourself in that situation.  Therefore it's interesting that you're so worked up about this issue having known the risks before you put in for the exchange.  Given you are so offended you might also want to contact corporate to file a formal complaint. I still think your primary issue should be not to change rooms which you'll be doing if you're assignments follow through as listed on the email info you posted.


----------



## dannybaker (Apr 28, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> The email is to set the expectations, the reality may be different. Most exchangers have no idea what the codes mean. They are trying to ward off everyone asking for an ocean view.


Thank you so much


----------



## dannybaker (Apr 28, 2021)

Dean said:


> You didn't exchange into an OV, you exchanged into a 2 BR.  The code allows you to figure it out as does the Marriott.com (different company BTW) listing.  You should take this up with Ko Olina and let us know what they say.  I think when you do they'll tell you that view types are not guaranteed and with Covid they need more flexibility and understandably, at the hands of the units coming back from II.  It's clear you don't understand the limitations involved.  II has always said view type is not guaranteed and you knew this at least 3.5 years ago yet continued to put yourself in that situation.  Therefore it's interesting that you're so worked up about this issue having known the risks before you put in for the exchange.  Given you are so offended you might also want to contact corporate to file a formal complaint. I still think your primary issue should be not to change rooms which you'll be doing if you're assignments follow through as listed on the email info you posted.


Thanks Dean for keeping my cool head 
you have an amazing ability to put things down in coherent words. I sincerely thank you. My frustration is of course with the codes and I sincerely thank you. If we ever meet up I will buy you a couple rounds.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 28, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> Thanks Dean for keeping my cool head
> you have an amazing ability to put things down in coherent words. I sincerely thank you. My frustration is of course with the codes and I sincerely thank you. If we ever meet up I will buy you a couple rounds.


Why are the codes an issue? Just don't look them up or look up the reservation on Marriott.com, then you would be none the wiser?


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 28, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Why are the codes an issue? Just don't look them up or look up the reservation on Marriott.com, then you would be none the wiser?


The codes make us optimistic, which may then disappoint us.  It describes how we feel about our room assignment at Ko Olina this week. We get a small sliver of view of the ocean, with much of our view staring at Naia building and the yachts at the harbor.


----------



## dannybaker (Apr 28, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Why are the codes an issue? Just don't look them up or look up the reservation on Marriott.com, then you would be none the wiser?


Agreed. Just stop looking at the codes


----------



## frank808 (Apr 28, 2021)

That is why for exchanges, I have expectations of getting the worst view unit possible.  Probably of the parking lot, another wall or overlooking the loading dock.  If I get anything better I will be happy.  Better to temper those expectations and you will be happy when you get anything better.

Heck here at MKO I am just happy if they can keep me in the same unit.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 28, 2021)

frank808 said:


> That is why for exchanges, I have expectations of getting the worst view unit possible.  Probably of the parking lot, another wall or overlooking the loading dock.  If I get anything better I will be happy.  Better to temper those expectations and you will be happy when you get anything better.
> 
> Heck here at MKO I am just happy if they can keep me in the same unit.


Yes, we have been moved before from one unit to another for our second week.  That was Westin North.  There was maintenance scheduled on the unit we had for the first week, so there we were, moving to another unit.  I was fine with it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 28, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I think any exchange I get into the Marriott resorts on the islands is a gift and I would rather owners get the ocean views, even if they didn't buy ocean view. ...



That isn't how it works, though. Marriott Owners/Members using their owned Weeks or DC Points are always placed into the view type that they purchased/booked (unless an unexpected issue renders units uninhabitable, which happens very infrequently.)

The situation discussed here is that when exchanging in to Marriotts through II it's not guaranteed that exchangers will get the view that's indicated on the II certificate. Some resorts do it routinely because it's easier for the Rooms Controller but many use a priority system so that Marriott Owners/Members exchanging back in will get better placements than non-Marriott Owners/Members. The emails that warn about a gardenview placement seem to be a way for Marriott and II to manage expectations, but they're not a final indication of placement either - if you're a Marriott Owner/Member with status, you're still at the top of the priority list for whatever inventory is available. 

As has already been pointed out in this thread, II's rules say that no view is guaranteed for exchanges. What I find interesting is that the II confirmations don't say an actual unit view on them, and it's sometimes very difficult to add an II exchange to a marriott.com account to see a view there (which is a whole 'nother issue in itself.) Instead the official reservation certs, the II confirmations, have codes which smart TUGgers know how to decode with the help of Dioxide's helpful thread that's linked in the Weeks FAQ in this forum. Maybe some people miss the caution that even his Q&A's address in the first post of his thread:

"*Does having a certain code guarantee the unit/view indicated in the list?*
No. With all exchanges, the resorts have flexibility and there is no guarantee that you will get the view indicated on the reservation. Some resorts are better than others at keeping the confirmed unit type. Though there is never a guarantee."


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 28, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, absolutely.  And rightfully so!  I wouldn't want to be a Marriott owner and find out an exchange got an oceanfront unit with their Marriott's Willow Ridge studio.



Actually, as a Marriott Owner when using my owned Weeks or booking specific views with DC Points, I don't have any problem at all with exchangers being placed into view categories that are better than mine. I'm getting what I purchased which is what the rules say I will get, and exchangers are getting what's left. And when using II exchanges I appreciate that my Marriott status will probably put me at the top of the list for priority placements, but I know and accept there is no guarantee and I have no recourse if I'm unhappy with an II placement.


----------



## Dean (Apr 28, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> Thanks Dean for keeping my cool head
> you have an amazing ability to put things down in coherent words. I sincerely thank you. My frustration is of course with the codes and I sincerely thank you. If we ever meet up I will buy you a couple rounds.


Wow, thanks, I usually don't see that as one of my gifts.  I was afraid I was starting to become argumentative.  We all will enjoy ourselves more if we hope for the best but assume the worst.  That's why I investigate a given resort prior to accepting an exchange so as to not be blind sided by things I could have learned but didn't.  It's certainly OK to hope and ask for what you can get.  What I hate to see is those people that want to berate the front desk or other staff related to unit assignments, etc.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 28, 2021)

This is the ocean view that we see from the right side of our 7th floor balcony.  I guess I should be happy, using 2 weeks of studio to exchange into 2 weeks of 2BR at MKO!


----------



## tahoe (Apr 28, 2021)

Feels like II should just assign everyone dungeon view, and let people get nice upgrades @ check in.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 28, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> This is the ocean view that we see from the right side of our 7th floor balcony. I guess I should be happy, using 2 weeks of studio to exchange into 2 weeks of 2BR at MKO!
> 
> 
> View attachment 35041


Could be worse with a view of the trees or top of vehicles in the parking garage.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Apr 28, 2021)

Sunset view the other night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## vol_90 (Apr 28, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Sunset view the other night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was about this time a year ago you and I were 2 of the 3 rooms occupied at the entire resort.


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 28, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Could be worse with a view of the trees or top of vehicles in the parking garage.


...or, as you've mentioned in another thread, Hale Moana 1st floor mountain view looking into a stone wall.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 28, 2021)

vol_90 said:


> It was about this time a year ago you and I were 2 of the 3 rooms occupied at the entire resort.


Yes that was a nice 5 months in OF room. For the first couple months felt like we had our own private resort.

Here is a sunset pic from a year ago.



Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Apr 28, 2021)

NiteMaire said:


> ...or, as you've mentioned in another thread, Hale Moana 1st floor mountain view looking into a stone wall.


That is what I call the dungeon rooms!Moana 1st floor island view. I barely had cell service there.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## vol_90 (Apr 29, 2021)

frank808 said:


> That is what I call the dungeon rooms!Moana 1st floor island view. I barely had cell service there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


You do get the benefit of privacy and being in Hawaii.  Only your neighbors choosing to walk out back and use the gate at the far end can see into your room


----------



## amy241 (Apr 29, 2021)

frank808 said:


> I am also curious on what you get.  Let's meet up at the marketplace sometime when you are here. Will be here all may till we leave for lax in june.
> 
> PC got a great assignment! When she was here i was 4th floor in kona.  Right now i am one floor below on the 3rd floor in exactly the same room just one floor lower. I do like these end rooms as you have a long hallway and an extra balcony off the master.  The only problem is the extra balcony is right above the dumpsters.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk



Frank, we will be back at MKO in late May and hope to meet up with you again. We are there from May 22nd to June 5th.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 29, 2021)

We will be here. You two flying mint class suites again? From what I have read it seems those are now a seperate class of seats compared to before. Like united premium economy seats (1st class domestic) 3 seat configurations but treated as like regular economy plus seats on domestic flights?

Will be glad to meet you two again in a month. A lot has changed here at MKO since your last visit. It is certainly more crowded being the biggest.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rthib (Apr 30, 2021)

I usually add a day or two using points. I match the points up to the II view, then when I get my pre-arrival email, I put both reservation numbers in and ask not to be moved. I am 100% on getting the II view.


----------



## dannybaker (May 10, 2021)

After a extremely long day we made it to KoOlina at 2 pm and checked in but our room was not ready. We were so excited to get checked in we didn’t really pay attention to the five fire trucks down at lagoon one. Apparently there was a fire in the Nia building. The check in was delayed several hours past the normal check in time of four. We had a car full of stuff and $400 worth of steaks and cold food. The bellman were amazing they took all our stuff put it in cold Storage. The manager offered us dinner at longboards which we declined, it wasn’t his fault for the fire. We got in our room close to 10pm. Made up some street tacos from Costco and had our first meal on the balcony. Forgot to get cocktails at Costco so we will be going back today. Would love to meet up with any tuggers at KoOlina. We’re here until 6 June.


----------



## amy241 (May 10, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> After a extremely long day we made it to KoOlina at 2 pm and checked in but our room was not ready. We were so excited to get checked in we didn’t really pay attention to the five fire trucks down at lagoon one. Apparently there was a fire in the Nia building. The check in was delayed several hours past the normal check in time of four. We had a car full of stuff and $400 worth of steaks and cold food. The bellman were amazing they took all our stuff put it in cold Storage. The manager offered us dinner at longboards which we declined, it wasn’t his fault for the fire. We got in our room close to 10pm. Made up some street tacos from Costco and had our first meal on the balcony. Forgot to get cocktails at Costco so we will be going back today. Would love to meet up with any tuggers at KoOlina. We’re here until 6 June.



We are checking in on May 22nd and departing June 5th. We would love to meet up. My husband is the joke teller on the mobility scooter. I think Frank808 will likely be there too. We usually meet up at the green out back at 7 PM on a certain day.

What a crazy check in!


----------



## zentraveler (May 10, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> After a extremely long day we made it to KoOlina at 2 pm and checked in but our room was not ready. We were so excited to get checked in we didn’t really pay attention to the five fire trucks down at lagoon one. Apparently there was a fire in the Nia building. The check in was delayed several hours past the normal check in time of four. We had a car full of stuff and $400 worth of steaks and cold food. The bellman were amazing they took all our stuff put it in cold Storage. The manager offered us dinner at longboards which we declined, it wasn’t his fault for the fire. We got in our room close to 10pm. Made up some street tacos from Costco and had our first meal on the balcony. Forgot to get cocktails at Costco so we will be going back today. Would love to meet up with any tuggers at KoOlina. We’re here until 6 June.



So sorry for you, but you passed up dinner ? Do hope the rest of the trip goes more smoothly.


----------



## dannybaker (May 10, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> So sorry for you, but you passed up dinner ? Do hope the rest of the trip goes more smoothly.


Never thought I would turn down a meal either. We don’t eat out much I prefer to cook.


----------



## dannybaker (May 10, 2021)

amy241 said:


> We are checking in on May 22nd and departing June 5th. We would love to meet up. My husband is the joke teller on the mobility scooter. I think Frank808 will likely be there too. We usually meet up at the green out back at 7 PM on a certain day.
> 
> What a crazy check in!


Sounds great.


----------



## frank808 (May 10, 2021)

If you would like to meet up sooner, vacationforever and myself are planning to meet up tomorrow evening. Any tugger is welcome to join if they want.

You can join us now and meet amy241 later also. I am in room 10621.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (May 10, 2021)

frank808 said:


> If you would like to meet up sooner, vacationforever and myself are planning to meet up tomorrow evening. Any tugger is welcome to join if they want.
> 
> You can join us now and meet amy241 later also. I am in room 10621.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I already met up with you, on my last night at MKO.


----------



## frank808 (May 10, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> I already met up with you, on my last night at MKO.


Dang getting old and memory fails me. Nice to see you again and thanks for the food and drinks!

I meant @alwaysonvacation will be meeting up on Tuesday. One thing great is that I have met many tiggers in person recently.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dannybaker (Jun 4, 2021)

So we are heading home Sunday and wanted to give an update on our experience at Ko Olina. We were pleasantly surprised, we were given room assignments equal to what the original code suggested on II. Our first week two bedroom  had a beautiful ocean view and was a non lock off unit in the Nia Tower on the fifth floor. Second and third week we moved to two bedroom lock off second floor walk out unit in Nia tower next to the bbq grills with three balconies. Week four we moved to another lock off two bedroom unit in the Kona tower on the sixth floor with beautiful ocean view and also view of the marina.


----------

